# Trying to find background on rescue pony.



## Chyrose (28 June 2021)

I have a 34” mare who was rescued by the British Spotted Pony Society in 2017 from land near Goss Moor in Cornwall. She’s approximately 10 years old and I have no history whatsoever. It has been said she might have been a job lot with some alpacas or she might have been abandoned. She is very typical of a British Spotted Pony but wasn’t microchipped so no easy way of tracing her background. Does anyone recognise her or are super sleuths in tracking down ponies, or have any tips which way to go? The registrar of BSpPS is looking through records but nothing showing yet.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 June 2021)

She is very sweet .


----------



## nikicb (30 June 2021)

Oh she's very pretty!  Lovely colouring.  You could try the Trace my Horse group on Facebook.....  https://www.facebook.com/groups/525234804214260


----------



## planete (30 June 2021)

She is lovely but be careful.  I know I certainly do not want to find out about the origins of my RSPCA pony and even less for his previous owners to find out where he is.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 June 2021)

planete said:



			She is lovely but be careful.  I know I certainly do not want to find out about the origins of my RSPCA pony and even less for his previous owners to find out where he is.
		
Click to expand...

That's a wise warning, especially the second part.


----------



## ycbm (30 June 2021)

Pretty little thing! 
.


----------



## Chyrose (30 June 2021)

nikicb said:



			Oh she's very pretty!  Lovely colouring.  You could try the Trace my Horse group on Facebook.....  https://www.facebook.com/groups/525234804214260

Click to expand...

I’ve put her on there already but nothing coming up yet.


----------



## Chyrose (30 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Pretty little thing!
.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think so. She’s too good to be an ‘unknown’ and has had some cracking foals.


----------



## Chyrose (30 June 2021)

planete said:



			She is lovely but be careful.  I know I certainly do not want to find out about the origins of my RSPCA pony and even less for his previous owners to find out where he is.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I know why she was rescued, it wasn’t cruelty or abuse so I’m not concerned on that score, I’d just like to find out her breeding so her gorgeous foals can be properly registered.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 June 2021)

She’s a lucky girl the BHS does take on horses lightly .


----------



## Chyrose (1 July 2021)

planete said:



			She is lovely but be careful.  I know I certainly do not want to find out about the origins of my RSPCA pony and even less for his previous owners to find out where he is.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I know why she was rescued, it wasn’t cruelty or abuse so I’m not concerned on that score, I’d just like to find out her breeding so her gorgeous foals can be properly registered


Goldenstar said:



			She’s a lucky girl the BHS does take on horses lightly .
		
Click to expand...

it was British Spotted Pony Society not BHS but I fell in love with her the first time I saw her.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 July 2021)

Sorry misread that


----------



## Chyrose (2 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Sorry misread that
		
Click to expand...

No problem 😊


----------

